# [solved] Problem mit XOrg

## aveo

Hi,

ich bin absoluter gentoo neuling und deswegen tut es mir leid wenn ich euch hier mit vll für euch banalen problemen quäle *gg* ich habe auch schon etwas im forum und auch im großen weiten netz gesucht, aber leider keine lösung für mein problem gefunden....

bevor ich mein problem schildere erst mal bissl was über mein system:

mein gentoo ist 1:1 nach dieser anleitung installiert: http://www.gentoo.de/doc/de/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1

- laptop > acer travelmate 240 > eingebaute, mir unbekannte grafikkarte

- gentoo 2006.1, kernel mit genkernel erzeugt

also ich hoffe das reicht *gg* 

nun zu meinem prob:

also ich habe xorg nach einer anleitung installiert (ebenfalls eine anleitung von gentoo.de) und dann eben versucht das er sich mit "Xorg -configure" selber konfiguiert... dann bringt er eben nur die fehlermeldung das er keine maus gefunden hat, die habe ich dann manuell in der xorg.conf eingestellt....

dann wollte ich eben die config mit "X -config /root/xorg.conf.new" testen, dann wird der bildschirm kurz schwarz, und dannach kommt wieder die console mit folgenden fehlermeldungen:

```
(EE) VESA(0): unknown type(0xffffffff)=0xff

(EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.

Fatal server error:

no screens found
```

in der xorg.conf.new finden sich folgende angaben beim device:

```

Identifier          "card0"

Driver              "vesa"

VendorName    "intel corporation"

BoadName       "82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device"

BusID              "PCI:0:2:0"

```

(das sind die angaben die "Xorg - configure" erzeugt hat...

dann habe ich mal versucht die config halbautomatisch zu stellen, also mit "xorgcfg -textmode" dort konnte ich aber leider keine genauen angaben über den monitor machen, da ich sogar das handbuch meines laptops durchgesehen habe und ich dort auch keine näheren angaben finde

es kam im prinzip immer derselbe fehler:

```

(EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.

```

ich weiß nicht mehr weiter, hat einer von euch vll noch eine idee und könnte mir mal paar tipps geben....ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.... danke schonmal  :Wink: 

bye aveoLast edited by aveo on Fri Mar 30, 2007 1:53 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## nikaya

Poste mal die xorg.conf und den Windowmanager den Du verwendest.

----------

## aveo

ja klar, die hier config....

```
Section "ServerLayout"

     Identifier         "X.org Configured"

     Screen        0  "Screen0" 0 0

     InputDevice     "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

     InputDevice     "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

     RgbPath       "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

     ModulePath  "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

     FontPath      "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

     FontPath      "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

     FontPath      "/usr/share/fonts/OTF/"

     FontPath      "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

     FontPath      "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

     FontPath      "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

     FontPath      "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module" 

     Load "dbe"

     Load "extmod"

     Load "glx"

     Load "xtrap"

     Load "dri"

     Load "record"

     Load "type1"

     Load "freetype"

End Section

Section "InputDevice"

     Identifier   "Keyboard0"

     Driver       "kbd"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

     Identifier    "Mouse0"

     Driver        "mouse"

     Option        "Protocol" "auto"

     Option        "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

     Option        "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

     Identifier          "Monitor0"

     VendorName    "Monitor Vendor"

     ModelName      "Minitor Model"

End Section

Section "Device"

     Identifier          "Card0" 

     Driver              "vesa" 

     VendorName    "Intel Corporation" 

     BoadName       "82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device" 

     BusID              "PCI:0:2:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

     Identifier      "Screen0"

     Device         "Card0"

     Monitor         "Monitor0"

     SubSection   "Display"

                Viewport     0 0

                Depth        1

     EndSubSection

     SubSection   "Display"

                Viewport     0 0

                Depth        4

     EndSubSection

     SubSection   "Display"

                Viewport     0 0

                Depth        8

     EndSubSection

     SubSection   "Display"

                Viewport     0 0

                Depth        16

     EndSubSection

     SubSection   "Display"

                Viewport     0 0

                Depth        24

     EndSubSection

EndSection

```

und was genau meinst du mit windowmanager... ?? also später will ich mal kde benutzen, und hab das auch schon wieda emerge draufgemacht...

mfg

aveo

----------

## nikaya

Hi,

trage mal in der Section "Device" als Driver "i810" ein.Vorher sollte in der /etc/make.conf noch folgender Eintrag rein:

```
INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse"

VIDEO_CARDS="i810"

```

und dann den xorg-server mit den Treibern neu kompilieren:

```
emerge -1av xorg-server
```

In der Ausgabe sollten die entsprechenden Flags als aktiviert gekennzeichnet sein.

In der Section "Screen" sollte noch ein Eintrag "DefaultDepth" drin stehen und dementsprechend in der SubSection "Display" ein "modes" Eintrag der die gewünschten Auflösungen für den Monitor angibt.Bei mir sieht es so aus:

```
Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Card0"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

        DefaultDepth   24

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     1

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     4

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     8

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     15

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     16   

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

      Modes  "1280x1024" "1024x768"   

   EndSubSection

EndSection
```

Wobei ich einen 19" Monitor habe (1280x1024),mußt Du an Deine Verhältnisse anpassen.Die Auflösungen dahinter geben halt an welche Auflösungen noch möglich sein sollen.

----------

## aveo

gesagt, getan.... doch leider ohne erfolg....

nach einem "startx" folgen nur folgende Fehlermeldungen....

```
(EE) I810(0): unknown type(0xffffffff)=0xff

(EE) I810(0): VBE initialization failed. 

(EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.

Fatal server error:

no screens found

XIO:  fatal IO error 104 (Connection reset by peer) on X Server ":0.0"

         after 0 requests (0 known processed) with 0 events remaining.
```

trotzdem danke.... fällt dir noch was ein, was ich versuchen kann...??

mfg aveo

----------

## nikaya

Ändere den "Driver" mal wieder in "vesa" um,der i810 hat des öfteren den "VBE initialization failed" Fehler.

----------

## aveo

ne, leider hat das auch nicht funktioniert, es kommt nun wieder derselbe fehler wie zu beginn:

```
(EE) VESA(0): unknown type(0xffffffff)=0xff 

(EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration. 

Fatal server error: 

no screens found
```

und, fällt dir bzw. jemandem noch etwas ein...?? 

bye aveo

----------

## promatt

Also ich hatte das gleiche Problem ... ich hab folgendes gemacht ...

Tu mal in deiner Config in der Sektion "Screen" folgendes eingeben 

```

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Card0"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   DefaultDepth   16

SubSection "Display"

      #Viewport   0 0

      Depth     16

      Modes  "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

      EndSubSection
```

Die restlichen Zeilen kannst du erstmal auskomentieren mit # oder löschen ...

Also so hat das bei mir funktioniert ...

----------

## aveo

nein, funktioniert leider auch nicht, ich hab auch nochmal versucht jetzte bei "driver" weiter oeben bei "device" i810 einzutragen, doch das hat auch nicht funktioniert... man wieso ist das denn nur so zickig....

noch eine idee *gg*

danke trotzdem für den tipp  :Wink: 

ich habe jetzt mal aus spaß eine livecd reingelegt und da mal die xorg.conf angeschaut und ich finde auch keinen unterschied zu meiner hier.... bei driver ist i810 eingetragen, aber das hab ich ja auch schon versucht.... vll liegt es ja gar nicht an der conf.... aber was könnte es sonst sein... 

bye aveo

----------

## SvenFischer

Nochmal Deine komplette Config bitte.

startest Du mit dem Befehl "startx"?

----------

## aveo

hier ist meine aktuelle config, das mit dem auskommentieren habe ich mal drinnen gelassen (also den tipp von promatt)

ja, ich starte mit "startx"

(bzw. versuche zu starten  :Wink: )

```
Section "ServerLayout" 

     Identifier         "X.org Configured" 

     Screen        0  "Screen0" 0 0 

     InputDevice     "Mouse0" "CorePointer" 

     InputDevice     "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard" 

EndSection 

Section "Files" 

     RgbPath       "/usr/share/X11/rgb" 

     ModulePath  "/usr/lib/xorg/modules" 

     FontPath      "/usr/share/fonts/misc/" 

     FontPath      "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" 

     FontPath      "/usr/share/fonts/OTF/" 

     FontPath      "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" 

     FontPath      "/usr/share/fonts/CID/" 

     FontPath      "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/" 

     FontPath      "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/" 

EndSection 

Section "Module" 

     Load "dbe" 

     Load "extmod" 

     Load "glx" 

     Load "xtrap" 

     Load "dri" 

     Load "record" 

     Load "type1" 

     Load "freetype" 

End Section 

Section "InputDevice" 

     Identifier   "Keyboard0" 

     Driver       "kbd" 

EndSection 

Section "InputDevice" 

     Identifier    "Mouse0" 

     Driver        "mouse" 

     Option        "Protocol" "auto" 

     Option        "Device" "/dev/input/mice" 

     Option        "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7" 

EndSection 

Section "Monitor" 

     Identifier          "Monitor0" 

     VendorName    "Monitor Vendor" 

     ModelName      "Minitor Model" 

End Section 

Section "Device" 

     Identifier          "Card0" 

     Driver              "vesa" 

     VendorName    "Intel Corporation" 

     BoadName       "82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device" 

     BusID              "PCI:0:2:0" 

EndSection 

Section "Screen" 

     Identifier      "Screen0" 

     Device         "Card0" 

     Monitor         "Monitor0" 

        DefaultDepth   16

#     SubSection   "Display" 

#               Viewport     0 0 

#                Depth        1 

#     EndSubSection 

#     SubSection   "Display" 

#                Viewport     0 0 

#                Depth        4 

#     EndSubSection 

#     SubSection   "Display" 

#                Viewport     0 0 

#                Depth        8 

#     EndSubSection 

     SubSection   "Display" 

#                Viewport     0 0 

                Depth        16 

                Modes  "1024x768" "800x600"

     EndSubSection 

#     SubSection   "Display" 

#                Viewport     0 0 

#                Depth        24 

#     EndSubSection 

EndSection
```

----------

## SvenFischer

Hmm, das war einfach denke ich:

 *Quote:*   

> Screen        0  "Screen0" 0 0 

 

Lass mal die Nullen weg: 

```

Screen  "Screen0"
```

----------

## aveo

nein, leider auch nicht...

immer der selbe fehler.... also wie vorher auch

```
(EE) VESA(0): unknown type(0xffffffff)=0xff 

(EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration. 

Fatal server error: 

no screens found
```

trotzdem danke für deinen tipp....

----------

## SvenFischer

Meine Config funktioniert:

```

Section "Module"

    Load        "dbe"     # Double buffer extension

   SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

   EndSubSection

    Load        "freetype"

    Load       "glx"

EndSection

Section "Files"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/misc"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/TTF"

    FontPath    "/usr/local/share/fonts"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Keyboard1"

    Driver   "kbd"

    Option   "AutoRepeat"   "500 30"

    Option   "XkbRules"   "xorg"

    Option   "XkbModel"   "microsoft"

    Option   "XkbLayout"   "de"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Mouse0"

    Driver      "evdev"

    Option      "Device"   "/dev/input/event0"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "Sony"

    HorizSync   28-92

    VertRefresh 56-85

    Option   "DPMS"      "true"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier   "gcard"

    Driver   "nvidia"

    Option   "RenderAccel"      "true"

    Option   "NoLogo"      "true" 

    Option   "DynamicClocks"      "on"

    Option      "AddARGBGLXVisuals"   "true" #für Beryl

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "gcard"

    Monitor     "Sony"

    DefaultDepth 24

Subsection "Display"

    Depth       24

    Modes       "1280x1024"

    ViewPort    0 0

EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

    Screen   "Screen 1"

    InputDevice "Mouse0"   "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1"   "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

     Option   "Composite"   "Enable"

EndSection 

```

jetzt lösch ich mal raus, was meiner Meinung nach Du nicht brauchst und ändere ab:

```

Section "Module"

    Load        "dbe"     # Double buffer extension

   SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

   EndSubSection

    Load        "freetype"

EndSection

Section "Files"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/misc"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/TTF"

    FontPath    "/usr/local/share/fonts"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Keyboard1"

    Driver   "kbd"

    Option   "AutoRepeat"   "500 30"

    Option   "XkbRules"   "xorg"

    Option   "XkbModel"   "microsoft"

    Option   "XkbLayout"   "de"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Mouse0"

    Driver      "evdev"

    Option      "Device"   "/dev/input/event0"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "Sony"

    HorizSync   28-72

    VertRefresh 56-65

    Option   "DPMS"      "true"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier   "gcard"

    Driver   "vesa"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "gcard"

    Monitor     "Sony"

    DefaultDepth 16

Subsection "Display"

    Depth       16

    Modes       "1024x768"

    ViewPort    0 0

EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

    Screen   "Screen 1"

    InputDevice "Mouse0"   "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1"   "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

```

----------

## aveo

naja, aber ich glaube nicht das man das so einfach übernehmen kann.... 

1. habe ich keinen sony-monitor, deswegen denke ich nicht, dass ich einfach deine zahlen übernehmen kann, denn in einer anleitung die ich gelesen habe, stand man sollte wissen was man hat, bevor man da mit den zahlen jongliert... (ich zitiere: "denn sonst geht der monitor unter die raucher" ist zwar sicherlich übertrieben aber sicher ist sicher)

2. habe ich keine nvidia grafikkarte, so wie es in deiner config eingetragen ist.....

danke trotzdem.... fällt dir/euch vielleicht noch etwas anderes ein....

mich lässt immer noch der gedanke nicht los, das es vielleicht gar nicht an der conf liegt, da ja die automatisch erstellte conf von einer livecd identisch mit meiner ist, und xorg dort ja auch funktioniert (also mit livecd).... kann es vielleicht an irgentwelchen treiber oder modulen oder was weiß ich was liegen....? (sry kenn mich nicht sooo toll aus...)

bye aveo

----------

## SvenFischer

1. Den Namen des Monitor kann man frei wählen.

2. Den unteren Eintrag habe ich für Dich extra abgeändert. Trag halt Deine Monitor-Frequenzen ein, ich habe für Dich schon ziemlich sichere gewählt.

Wer nicht wagt, der nicht gewinnt, oder?

Im schlimmsten Fall funktionert es einfach.

Hast Du Dir überhaupt mal die Mühe gemacht meine untere Config zu lesen?  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## aveo

hi,

ja sry, beim antworten bin ich unten in dem kleinen fenster wohl in den falschen code bereich gerutscht, als ich meine antwort geschrieben habe...

also, hab nun alles so gemacht wie es in deinem beispiel war...  (bis auf die mauseinstellungen *gg* aber ich denke nicht das die ausschlaggebend sind)

leider kommt immernoch der selber fehler.... immer der gleiche...

bye

----------

## manuels

mal ein anderer Ansatz: Was passiert denn, wenn du eine Live-CD (z.B. Knoppix) startest.

Funktioniert es dann? Dann könntest du die xorg.conf von dort "klauen".

----------

## aveo

ja, das habe ich oben ja geschrieben... bei allen livecd's hat der x-server bis jetzte geklappt.... und ich hab mir die auch schonmal angeschaut, und die ist die gleiche wie meine (nur eben i810 bei "driver" unter "device", aber das hab ich auch schon versucht... da kommt auch nur ein fehler).... darum hab ich ja oben auch schon die vermutung angestellt, dass es nicht an der conf liegt sondern vielleicht an irgentwelchen treibern oder modulen oder weiß gott was....

bye

----------

## manuels

achso, sorry, hab nicht den ganzen thread gelesen.

Hast du die Config den auch kopiert oder nur "mit dem Auge" verglichen.

Sonst emerge doch mal die XOrg-X11-Version, die auf der Live-CD ist.

----------

## SvenFischer

hast Du denn auch folgendes installiert?

```

x11-drivers/xf86-video-vesa

      Latest version available: 1.2.1

      Latest version installed: 1.2.1

      Size of files: 210 kB

      Homepage:      http://xorg.freedesktop.org/

      Description:   Generic VESA video driver

      License:       xf86-video-vesa

x11-base/xorg-server

      Latest version available: 1.1.1-r4

      Latest version installed: 1.1.1-r4

      Size of files: 9,170 kB

      Homepage:      http://xorg.freedesktop.org/

      Description:   X.Org X servers

      License:       xorg-server MIT

 x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard

      Latest version available: 1.1.0

      Latest version installed: 1.1.0

      Size of files: 226 kB

      Homepage:      http://xorg.freedesktop.org/

      Description:   Keyboard input driver

      License:       xf86-input-keyboard

 x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse

      Latest version available: 1.1.1

      Latest version installed: 1.1.1

      Size of files: 261 kB

      Homepage:      http://xorg.freedesktop.org/

      Description:   X.Org driver for mouse input devices

      License:       xf86-input-mouse

```

steht in Deiner /etc/make.conf:

```

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse"

VIDEO_CARDS="i810 vesa"

```

was zeigen die USE-Flags, wenn Du den Befehl

emerge xorg-server -uDNpv

eingibst?

----------

## aveo

hi,

also in meiner /etc/make.conf habe ich nur

```
VIDEO_CARDS="i810" 
```

so wie es weiter oben john.doe vorgeschlagen hat....

wenn ich "emerge xorg-server -uDNpv" dann kommt nur eine liste von paketen und es stehen bei jedem mehrere USE-flags dabei, aber es ist kein paket dabei, dass irgentwie ein "x" im namen hat, also nichts mit "xorg" im namen oder so... (kurze beispiele, was alles für programme da stehen: mesa, pam, cracklib, python, gcc, gnuconfig uvm.)

soll ich in der make.conf mal "vesa" mit dazu schreiben....?

und wenn ja, muss ich dannach das noch irgentwie neu emergen oder so?

@manuels: ich hab die config's nur mit dem auge verglichen.... aber ich denke nicht das ich was übersehen habe  :Wink: 

bye

----------

## bbgermany

Hi,

poste doch mal bitte die Ausgabe von "emerge xorg-server -uDNpv", damit wir alle sehen, was er installieren würde oder schon hat.

MfG. Stefan

----------

## aveo

hier das ergebnis von "emerge xorg-server -uDNpv".....

ach ja und die pakete die SvenFischer auch alle aufgezählt hat sind alle drauf....

```
These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies  ..... ...... done!

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/gnuconfig-20060702 [20060227] 39 kB 

[ebuild     U ] app-misc/pax-utils-0.1.15 [0.1.13] USE="-caps" 53 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-kernel/linux-headers-2.6.17-r2 [2.6.11-r2] USE="-gcc64%" 40,347 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/timezone-data-2007c [2006a] USE="nls%*" 340 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/ncurses-5.5-r3 [5.5-r2] USE="gpm* unicode -bootstrap -build -debug -doc -minimal -nocxx -trace%" 2,260 kB 

[ebuild     U ] app-shells/bash-3.1_p17 [3.1_p16] USE="nls -afs -bashlogger -vanilla% (-build%)" 2,518 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/zlib-1.2.3-r1 [1.2.3] USE="-build" 416 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/texinfo-4.8-r5 [4.8-r2] USE="nls -build -static" 1,487 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/m4-1.4.8 [1.4.7] USE="nls" 567 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/sed-4.1.5 [4.1.4-r1] USE="nls -static (-bootstrap%) (-build%)" 781 kB 

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/popt-1.10.7 [1.7-r1] USE="nls" 712 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/findutils-4.3.2-r1 [4.1.20-r2] USE="nls (-selinux) -static (-build%)" 1,277 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/bison-2.2 [2.1] USE="nls -static" 1,053 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/binutils-config-1.9-r3 [1.8-r7] 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/gcc-config-1.3.14 [1.3.13-r3] 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ] perl-core/Test-Harness-2.64 [2.56] USE="(-minimal%)" 70 kB 

[ebuild     U ] app-admin/perl-cleaner-1.04.3 [1.04] 6 kB 

[ebuild     U ] perl-core/PodParser-1.35 [1.32] USE="(-minimal%)" 96 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/groff-1.19.2-r1 [1.19.1-r2] USE="-X -cjk%" 2,836 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/coreutils-6.7-r1 [6.4] USE="nls -acl (-selinux) -static -xattr%" 5,223 kB 

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/mpfr-2.2.0_p16 [2.2.0_p10] 739 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/gcc-4.1.1-r3 [4.1.1] USE="fortran nls (-altivec) -bootstrap -build -doc -gcj -gtk (-hardened) -ip28 -ip32r10k -mudflap (-multilib) -multislot (-n32) (-n64) -nocxx -objc -objc++ -objc-gc -test% -vanilla" 38,326 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/glibc-2.5 [2.4-r3] USE="nls nptl nptlonly -build -glibc-compat20% -glibc-omitfp (-hardened) (-multilib) -profile (-selinux)" 15,878 kB 

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/openssl-0.9.8d [0.9.7j] USE="zlib -bindist -emacs -sse2% -test" 3,238 kB 

[ebuild     U ] app-misc/ca-certificates-20061027.2 [20050804] 92 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/db-4.2.52_p4-r2 [4.2.52_p2-r1] USE="java* -bootstrap -doc -nocxx -tcl% -test% (-tcltk%)" 3,990 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/gdbm-1.8.3-r3 [1.8.3-r2] USE="berkdb" 224 kB 

[ebuild     U ] dev-lang/python-2.4.3-r4 [2.4.3-r1] USE="berkdb gdbm ipv6 ncurses readline ssl -bootstrap -build -doc -nocxx -tk% -ucs2 (-X%) (-tcltk%)" 7,828 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/file-4.20 [4.17-r1] USE="python (-build%)" 536 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/cracklib-2.8.9-r1 [2.8.9] USE="nls python" 563 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/pam-0.78-r5 [0.78-r3] USE="berkdb -nis -pam_chroot -pam_console -pam_timestamp -pwdb (-selinux)" 6,347 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/mesa-6.5.1-r1  USE="nptl -debug -doc -hardened -motif" VIDEO_CARDS="i810 -mach64 -mga* -none -r128 -radeon -s3virge* -savage* -sis* (-sunffb) -tdfx* -trident* -via*" 0 kB 

Total: 32 packages (31 upgrades, 1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 137,826 kB

```

soll ich jetzt eigentlich "vesa" bei "VIDEO_CARDS" in der "/etc/make.conf" eintragen....???

also neben i810....

----------

## nikaya

 *aveo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> soll ich jetzt eigentlich "vesa" bei "VIDEO_CARDS" in der "/etc/make.conf" eintragen....???
> 
> also neben i810....

 

Ja,trage mal "vesa" ein und dann mit

```
emerge -uavDN xorg-server
```

rekompilieren.

----------

## aveo

so, ist gerade fertig geworden mit kompilieren.... leider leider auch diesmal ohne erfolg... es folgt immer die selbe fehlermeldung....

ich habe jetzte noch mal etwas an der config rumgespielt, aber es bringt auch keine besserung.... ich kopier euch hier nochmal meine aktuelle config und dazu aus teile aus dem log von xorg beim starten....

wie gesagt, hab ein bisschen herumgespielt, sind nicht alle tipps die hier schon erwähnt worden sind auch umgesetzt....

hier die conf:

```
Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "X.org Configured"

   Screen         "Screen0" 

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   RgbPath      "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

   ModulePath   "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

        FontPath     "/usr/local/share/fonts"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "dbe"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "xtrap"

   Load  "dri"

   Load  "record"

   Load  "type1"

        Load  "extmod"

   Load  "freetype"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "kbd"

        Option      "XkbRules"   "xorg"

        Option      "XkbModel"   "micrsoft"

        Option      "XkbLayout"  "de"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "auto"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

   ModelName    "Monitor Model"

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "vesa"

   VendorName  "Intel Corporation"

   BoardName   "82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device"

   BusID       "PCI:0:2:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Card0"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

             DefaultDepth   24

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     1

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     4

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     8

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     15

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     16

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

                Modes "1024x768" "800x600"

   EndSubSection

EndSection
```

und hier einige sachen aus dem log, ich habe mal nur welche kopiert, die ich für eventuell wichtig halte....also alles, in dem "vesa" vorkommt und auch einige andere errors.... vielleicht werdet ihr ja dadraus schlau.....

```
X Window System Version 7.1.1

Release Date: 12 May 2006

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 7.1.1

Build Operating System: UNKNOWN 

Current Operating System: Linux aveo 2.6.19-gentoo-r5 #1 SMP Thu Mar 22 19:40:54 GMT 2007 i686

Build Date: 27 March 2007

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/CID/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/local/share/fonts" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) No APM support in BIOS or kernel

(II) LoadModule: "vesa"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/vesa_drv.so

(II) Module vesa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.2.0

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

(II) VESA: driver for VESA chipsets: vesa

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 00:02:0

(--) Chipset vesa found

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) VESA(0): initializing int10

(II) VESA(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(EE) VESA(0): unknown type(0xffffffff)=0xff

(II) VESA(0): VESA BIOS not detected

(II) UnloadModule: "vesa"

(EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.

Fatal server error:

no screens found
```

----------

## SvenFischer

lösch mal:

VendorName  "Intel Corporation"

   BoardName   "82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device"

   BusID       "PCI:0:2:0" 

Hast Du ACPI im Kernel aktiv? Hast Du im Bios etwas bei PCI/IRQ/AGP "verstellt"?

(load "glx") ist nicht für vesa geeignet, bitte löschen.

Ich denke, Du startest X als root, oder?

----------

## Mr. Anderson

Schau mal da:

[solved] Xorg-x11 Probleme

(ich empfehle, den Thread bis zum Ende durchzulesen bevor Du was machst  :Wink: )

----------

## aveo

@:SvenFischer: nein, hat leider auch nichts gebracht.... im bios hab ich nichts verstellt.... ich habe meinen kernel mit genkernel erstellt.... ob genkernel apci aktiviert hat weiß ich leider nicht.... jepp, ich starte als root

danke Mr. Anderson für den link, das werde ich mir heute mittag nochmal in ruhe zuleibe führen.... der hatte ja das gleiche problem, ann liegt es vll auch an meinem kernel.... 

byeLast edited by aveo on Wed Mar 28, 2007 3:42 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## aveo

da es ja anscheinend sonst keiner liest mach ich es mal in einem neuen post... sry for doppel-post...

also ich hab den threat den Mr. Anderson verlinkt hat jetzt mal genauer durchgelesen und wollte versuchen eben die einstellungen am/im kernel vorzunehmen.... doch leider scheitert es an meinem unwissen.... 

ich dachte das man mit "make menuconfig" zu den einstellungen vom kernel kommt.... leider bringt dieser befehl bei mir nur den fehler "No targets specified and no makefile found. Stop." zutage.... 

ich habe meinen kernel mit genkernel erstellen lassen.... um es nochmal erwähnt zu haben... 

bye aveo

----------

## Finswimmer

Doch der Befehl ist schon richtig.

Du bist nur evtl im falschen Verzeichnis.

Du musst in /usr/src/linux-$kernel-version sein.

Alternativ: /usr/src/linux (sofern der Link stimmt)

Tobi

----------

## aveo

also gut, danke für den tipp, hat geklappt...

aber nur die änderungen am kernel.... mein problem besteht immer noch, X geht nicht.... ich beschrieb jetzte einfach mal was ich alles gemacht hab, damit ihr das nachvollziehen könnt...

hier die schritte:

 *Quote:*   

> Das muss gesetzt sein. Beim 2.6.19 muss in der Kernelkonfiguration das aktiviert sein: Code:
> 
> General setup ---> 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

und dann hab ich da noch ein * gesetzt:

```
Device Drivers   --->

Graphics support  --->

<*> Intel 810/815 support (EXPERIMENTAL)

```

und das ganze hab ich dann so abgeschlossen....

make

make install

make modules

make modules_install

(laut dieser anleitung: http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/Kernel_kompilieren)

ich hoffe ihr könnt es nachvollziehen....

bye

----------

## Mr. Anderson

Haste danach auch neu gebootet?

Welchen Treiber verwendest Du? i810 oder vesa? Probier's mit dem i810, falls Du jetzt den Vesa-Treiber probierst. Wenn es immer noch nicht geht: Was sagt denn das Logfile?

----------

## aveo

ja, ich habe dannach neu gebootet... ich habe mal alles beide probiert, alle beide bringen den error....

hier ein auszug aus dem logfile (mit vesa):

```
X Window System Version 7.1.1

Release Date: 12 May 2006

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 7.1.1

Build Operating System: UNKNOWN

Current Operating System: Linux aveo 2.6.19-gentoo-r5 #1 SMP Thu Mar 22 19:40:54 GMT 2007 i686

Build Date: 27 March 2007

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/CID/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/local/share/fonts" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) No APM support in BIOS or kernel

(II) LoadModule: "vesa"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/vesa_drv.so

(II) Module vesa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.2.0

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

(II) VESA: driver for VESA chipsets: vesa

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 00:02:0

(--) Assigning Device section with bo busID to primary device

(--) Chipset vesa found

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) VESA(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(EE) VESA(0): unknown type(0xffffffff)=0xff

(II) VESA(0): VESA BIOS not detected

(II) UnloadModule: "vesa"

(EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.

Fatal server error:

no screens found
```

hier der auszug mit i810 aus dem logfile:

```
X Window System Version 7.1.1

Release Date: 12 May 2006

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 7.1.1

Build Operating System: UNKNOWN

Current Operating System: Linux aveo 2.6.19-gentoo-r5 #1 SMP Thu Mar 22 19:40:54 GMT 2007 i686

Build Date: 27 March 2007

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/CID/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/local/share/fonts" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) No APM support in BIOS or kernel

(II) LoadModule: "i810"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/i810_drv.so

(II) Module i810: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.6.5

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

(II) I810: driver for Intel Integrated Graphics Chipsets: i810, i810-dc100, i810e

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 00:02:0

(--) Assigning Device section with bo busID to primary device

(--) Chipset 852GM/855GM found

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(**) I810(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) I810(0): RGB weight 888

(==) I810(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(II) I810(0): VESA BIOS not detected

(EE) I810(0): VBE initialization failed.

(II) UnloadModule: "i810"

(EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.

Fatal server error:

no screens found
```

hmmm...  hab folgendes in der log gelesen... "(--) Chipset 852GM/855GM found" vll bin ich auch nur die ganze zeit vom falschen chipset ausgegangen... heute mittag schau ich nochmal in den kernel ob ich auch eine unterstützung für den finde, die ich aktivieren kann.....

bye

----------

## Finswimmer

Hast du denn dann auch den fertigen Kernel nach /boot/ kopiert, und den Bootloader angepasst?

Ich frage nur, weil du das in den Schritten nicht angegeben hattest.

Tobi

----------

## SvenFischer

liegt /boot auf einer separaten Partition? Wenn ja machen viele den Fehler das vorher nicht zu mounten, bevor sie den kernel dorthin kopieren. Das Resultat ist, das auf der /boot Partition immer ein alter Kernel bleibt, der nie überschrieben werden kann.

----------

## Mr. Anderson

Er hat make install ausgeführt. Da sollte wohl bzImage nach /boot/ kopiert worden sein.

Wer genau hinsieht, stellt vermutlich auch fest, dass sich die Fehlermeldung beim Intel-Treiber geändert hat. Vielleicht stimmt jetzt das DRI-Modul oder agpgart noch nicht.  :Wink: 

----------

## bbgermany

Hi,

Aktiviere im Kernel mal die Treiber für i830 und i915 mit. Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, könnte es sein, dass der i830 Kerneltreiber der richtige für deine Karte ist.

MfG. Stefan

----------

## aveo

ich bin am verzweifeln... also ich habe jetzte im kernel noch folgendes aktiviert....

```
Device Drivers   ---> 

Graphics support  ---> 

<*> Intel 810/815 support (EXPERIMENTAL)

[ ] use VESA Generalized Timing Formula

<*> Intel 830M/845G/852GM/855GM/865G/915G/945G support (EXPERIMENTAL)

[ ] Intel driver Debug Messages
```

die anderen 2 sind erst erschienen als ich eben die überpunkte mit "Intel ... support" angeklickt habe....es hört sich für nicht nicht sehr wichtig an, darum hab ich mal keine * gemacht.... 

ich hoffe schon das es auch vom neuen kernel bootet.... in der anleitung von gentoo.de steht, dass "make install" den kernel auch an die richtige stelle kopiert.... (siehe hier: http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/Kernel_kompilieren)

also ich habe auch mal die log's miteinander verglichen und die sind auch identisch.... ich auch mal bei driver (also in der xorg.conf) versucht mal "i830" einzutragen, doch das bringt bei startx nur die fehlermeldung das er das modul I830 nicht finden kann.... liegt das vielleicht dadran, dass ich in den kerneleinstellungen * statt M gemacht habe, M bindet es als modul ein, und * direkt, seh ich das richtig...??

also langsam dreh ich noch durch... das muss doch irgentwann mal gehen, mach ja schon einige tage damit rum....

zwischenzeitlich möchte ich mich mal für eurer engagement bedanken, wirklich super hier, in anderen foren wäre mein problem bestimmt schon abgeschrieben worden, wenn es nicht nach 2 tagen gelöst ist...  :Wink: 

bye

----------

## bbgermany

Kein Wunder das du es nicht ans laufen bekommst. Du suchst an der falschen Stelle. Deaktiviere das was du da oben eingestellt hast und gehe in die folgenden Menüs:

```

Device Drivers  --->

Character devices  --->

<M> /dev/agpgart (AGP Support)

<M>   Intel 440LX/BX/GX, I8xx and E7x05 chipset support

<M> Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 4.1.0 and higher DRI support)

<M>   Intel I810

<M>   Intel 830M, 845G, 852GM, 855GM, 865G

<M>     i830 driver

<M>     i915 driver

```

Dann sollte das auch endlich funktionieren!

MfG. Stefan

----------

## Finswimmer

 *Mr. Anderson wrote:*   

> Er hat make install ausgeführt. Da sollte wohl bzImage nach /boot/ kopiert worden sein.
> 
> Wer genau hinsieht, stellt vermutlich auch fest, dass sich die Fehlermeldung beim Intel-Treiber geändert hat. Vielleicht stimmt jetzt das DRI-Modul oder agpgart noch nicht. 

 

Sicher, dass "make install" das BzImage nach /boot kopiert?

Ich sehe sowas nie bei mir.

Tobi

----------

## aveo

tut mir leid, ich muss dich enttäuschen.... hab alles gemacht wie du es gesagt hast und es kommt so oder so immer der gleiche fehler.... hab wieder bei driver in der xorg.conf einmal "vesa" und einmal "i810" versucht....wenn ich mal "i830" versuchen bringt er wieder die meldung das er das modul nicht finden kann.... hab auch mal ins log geschaut, es sind die gleichen fehlermeldungen wie vorher, meine neu dazu, aber auch keine andere weg....

@Finswimmer: 

und wie kann ich es manuell machen.... bzw. gibt es einen befehl mit dem man nachschauen kann von wann der kernel ist.... weil da müsste ja dann das heutige darum dortstehen....

bye

----------

## bbgermany

Als erstes /boot mounten, wenn es eine extra Partition ist:

```

cd /usr/src/linux

make menuconfig 

make

cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/vmlinuz

make modules_install

```

Dann noch die menu.lst anpassen auf den neuen Kernel und rebooten. Fertig ist der Lack.

Vielleicht noch die Module "intel_agp, i830, i810" in /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 eintragen.

MfG. Stefan

----------

## Mr. Anderson

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Sicher, dass "make install" das BzImage nach /boot kopiert?
> 
> Ich sehe sowas nie bei mir.

 

Arrr. Tatsache. Das wird dann umbenannt in vmlinuz-$VERSION.

----------

## Finswimmer

 *Mr. Anderson wrote:*   

>  *Finswimmer wrote:*   Sicher, dass "make install" das BzImage nach /boot kopiert?
> 
> Ich sehe sowas nie bei mir. 
> 
> Arrr. Tatsache. Das wird dann umbenannt in vmlinuz-$VERSION.

 

Das gibts bei mir auch nicht  :Wink: 

Mich interessierts nur, da es eigentlich praktisch ist, wenn es automatisch geht.

Ach. Was nutzt du für Sources?

Tobi

----------

## aveo

hi,

könnte vielleicht mal jemand eine genaue anleitung für mich machen, wie ich ich den kernel jetzte manuell einrichte, genauer gesagt was es eben mit dieser "menu.lst" auf sich hat, davon hab ich noch nie was gehört.... wie muss man die anpassen....

@Finswimmer:

also ich weiß jetzte nicht genau was du mit sources gemeinst, dass einzige was mir im moment im zusammenhang mir sources einfällt war damals, als ich den kernel ausgewählt habe.... mit "emerge gentoo-sources" leider weiß ich nicht ob es das ist was du meintest, ich habe es 100% nach dieser anleitung gemacht: http://www.gentoo.de/doc/de/handbook/handbook-x86.xml ... also wenn dadrin das richtige beschriebn ist, dann hab ich das auch  :Wink:  die installation von gentoo lief reibungslos....

----------

## Mr. Anderson

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Ach. Was nutzt du für Sources?

 

Falls das an mich ging: die gentoo-sources. Also nix Ungewöhnliches.

 *Quote:*   

> könnte vielleicht mal jemand eine genaue anleitung für mich machen, wie ich ich den kernel jetzte manuell einrichte, genauer gesagt was es eben mit dieser "menu.lst" auf sich hat, davon hab ich noch nie was gehört.... wie muss man die anpassen.... 

 

Also: Du bist genau nach Tutorial vorgegangen. Dann müsstest Du eine separate Boot-Partition haben, die beim Booten auch gemountet wird. Das lässt sich kontrollieren mit:

```
mount | grep boot
```

Da müsste eine Zeile erscheinen, die ungefähr so aussieht:

```
/dev/hda1 on /boot type ext2 (rw)
```

(Falls nichts erscheint, muss das erst geklärt werden bevor Du fortfährst.)

Wenn die Zeile erscheint, dann ist eine Boot-Partition vorhanden und gemountet.

---------------

Kernel manuell konfigurieren:

```
cd /usr/src/linux

su

make menuconfig
```

Jetzt die gewünschten Änderungen vornehmen

```
make bzImage modules modules_install

cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/bzImage
```

Damit ist der neue Kernel installiert. Jetzt muss nur noch sichergestellt werden, dass auch dieser Kernel und kein anderer gebootet wird. Das ist nun die Sache mit der menu.lst:

```
nano -w /boot/grub/menu.lst
```

(Du könntest anstelle von menu.lst auch grub.conf schreiben. menu.lst ist nämlich nur ein Symlink auf grub.conf)

Da müsste ein Abschnitt sein, der ungefähr so aussieht:

```
title=Gentoo Linux

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/bzImage root=/dev/hda3
```

Wenn in der Zeile, die mit "kernel" beginnt, nicht /boot/bzImage steht, sondern vielleicht

```
kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.17-gentoo-r5 root=/dev/hda3
```

dann ändere das um in /boot/bzImage:

```
kernel /boot/bzImage root=/dev/hda3
```

----------

## Finswimmer

[quote="Mr.Anderson]Finswimmer wrote:

Ach. Was nutzt du für Sources?

Falls das an mich ging: die gentoo-sources. Also nix Ungewöhnliches. [/quote]

Doch. In dem Sinne schon, da das dann wohl gepatched ist, da ich die vanilla habe, und nix in /boot auftaucht.

Damit hätten wir das auch geklärt  :Wink: 

----------

## aveo

@Mr. Anderson:

sehr schön, dann lag es warscheinlich doch daran, dass der neue kernel nicht zum booten verwendet wurde.... bei einem "startx" kommt jetzt nämlich eine grafische oberfläche mit einer uhr und drei xterms...

danke an alle die versucht haben mir zu helfen  :Wink: 

endlich tut sich was....   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

nochmal  danke.....

bye

----------

